# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الى عشاق الوطنية ماذا جنينا من اختيار الشغيل للمنتخب ؟؟؟

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كان الكوتش حسام البدرى محقاً فى اعتراضة على اختيار نجم وسط المريخ نصر الدين الشغيل للمنتخب وهو مصاب .. ولكن مجلس المريخ اخر من يدافع عن حقوق ناديه على الرغم من تجربة اختيار راجى المريرة والتى لازال يدفع ثمنها المريخ واللاعب معاً وهاهو يلحق به الشغيل ونحن نفقده فى اهم مباراة على الاطلاق وربما كل المباريات القادمة (الله يجيب العواقب سليمة ) .. وبعد كل ذلك نجد من يقول لك المنتخب الوطنى يعلوا على الجميع ويهاجمون البدرى  ويقولون (هل انتقد البدرى وهو مدرب للاهلى المصرى اختيارات شحاته للاعبين ) وفى غباء او تغابى فاضح لادوار لجان الاتحاد العام فى تعطيل المريخ باى ثمن ...

اربطوا الاحزمة لما هو قادم ... فالمؤامرات سوف تبدأ من مباراة هلال كادقلى وما يليها من مباريات بعد فشل المخططات السابقة لايقاف زحف المريخ ....
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الاكرم ميدو
والله للاسف الشديد نفقد امكانيات الشغيل نحن في اشد الحوجة اليه في مباريات تعد صعبة جدا ونحن في خواتيم الممتاز 
ولكن ياميدو لن نستطيع ان نقول شيئا اذا  قوبل كلام المدرب بالاستهتار ولم يعيروه انتباه 
وباذن الله سوف ننتصر 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

كان الكوتش حسام البدرى محقاً فى اعتراضة على اختيار نجم وسط المريخ نصر الدين الشغيل للمنتخب وهو مصاب .. ولكن مجلس المريخ اخر من يدافع عن حقوق ناديه على الرغم من تجربة اختيار راجى المريرة والتى لازال يدفع ثمنها المريخ واللاعب معاً وهاهو يلحق به الشغيل ونحن نفقده فى اهم مباراة على الاطلاق وربما كل المباريات القادمة (الله يجيب العواقب سليمة ) .. وبعد كل ذلك نجد من يقول لك المنتخب الوطنى يعلوا على الجميع ويهاجمون البدرى  ويقولون (هل انتقد البدرى وهو مدرب للاهلى المصرى اختيارات شحاته للاعبين ) وفى غباء او تغابى فاضح لادوار لجان الاتحاد العام فى تعطيل المريخ باى ثمن ...

اربطوا الاحزمة لما هو قادم ... فالمؤامرات سوف تبدأ من مباراة هلال كادقلى وما يليها من مباريات بعد فشل المخططات السابقة لايقاف زحف المريخ ....




اظنك  وان بعض الظن اثم !!!
جنا المريخ من اختيار الشغيل اصابة الشغيل المصاب اصلا 
وجني المريخ تاهل السودان الذي ساهم فيه الشغيل المصاب 
وجني المريخ اطلاق يد المدرب المصري في مؤسسه عمرها يناهز 100 عام
زجني المريخ الاحترام 
وجني المريخ دفع القربان وايثار النفس وقداسة الاوطان 
جني المريخ ضعف مجلسه وهوانه علي الناس 
وجني المريخ اطيب ثمار الفوضي والتخبط وعشوائية القياده 
وجني المريخ اهمال قادته 
واعلم اخي السودان فوق كل شي حتي اصابة الشغيل وراجي وضعف ال مريخ

*

----------


## مناوي

*ياكولا مشكلتنا اعلامنا السالب ده ؟؟؟!!!!  

 سالب سالب ابيتم ام إرتضيتم !!!

بسبب منتخبنا ان شاء الله نفقد الدوري !!

يعني شنو فقدنا الشغيل ..

ومن هو البدري الذي يفتي لنا عن طريقة اختيار لاعبي المنتخب ... 

ولماذا تم اشراك اللاعب وهو مصاب .. (موجه الي ماذدا)....

انت يا ميدو مالك طوالي حاكي المنتخب !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله على كل حال
خسارة الشغيل كبيرة جدا في مباراة كادوقلي ولن نجد من يعوض مكانه
الله يسامحك يامازدا بس
*

----------


## mosa2000

*سابق  لاوانه الحساب  ولد
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحمدلله على كل حال
خسارة الشغيل كبيرة جدا في مباراة كادوقلي ولن نجد من يعوض مكانه
الله يسامحك يامازدا بس





مازدا أصبح أداة الجلافيط لتدمير المريخ لإختياره البدري بدلاً من مازدا . . . مازدا أصبح أخطر على المريخ من أعدائه
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*الناس بتفدى الوطن بالمال و النفس
    ايه يعنى لو فقد المريخ الشغيل فى سبيل الوطن
  فى حرب الجنوب فقد كل بيت سودانى فردا او اكثر فى سبيل الوطن
    الشغيل سيعود للمريخ ان شاء الله 
  مايكل اسيان يعانى من اصابة منذ الامم الافريقية 2008 حتى الان 
   كل شئ يهون فى سبيل الوطن المال و الدم و حتى النفس
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

الناس بتفدى الوطن بالمال و النفس
    ايه يعنى لو فقد المريخ الشغيل فى سبيل الوطن
  فى حرب الجنوب فقد كل بيت سودانى فردا او اكثر فى سبيل الوطن
    الشغيل سيعود للمريخ ان شاء الله 
  مايكل اسيان يعانى من اصابة منذ الامم الافريقية 2008 حتى الان 
   كل شئ يهون فى سبيل الوطن المال و الدم و حتى النفس



2

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ما عارف لكن المنتخب اهم من الشغيل و فقد الشغيل قد يضر المريخ او لا لكن المنتخب هو الاهم و هو ديدننا في المريخ لا نتهرب من اداء ضريبة الوطن ( مثل الجلافبط ) 

همسه 

لكن صدق يا كولا مازدا ده دائما ضارينا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في هذة اللحظات هناك من تزهق روحه فداء لهذة الارض
ونحن لا نرضي بان يغيب لاعب عن مباراة واحدة من اجل
زات الارض
!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

في هذة اللحظات هناك من تزهق روحه فداء لهذة الارض
ونحن لا نرضي بان يغيب لاعب عن مباراة واحدة من اجل
زات الارض
!!!!!!!!!!





2
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا لاعب من الهلال قح ساي م بسوقو
لك الله ي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*أؤكد لكم ان الزعيم لن يتأثر بغياب الشغيل وسينتصر اليوم على كل المتآمرين الظاهرين منهم والمندسين فقط ادعو الله ان يشفى الشقيل ويعيده سالما لمواصلة المشوار الصدارى
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*اين صاحب البوست ليقود النقاش

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

اين صاحب البوست ليقود النقاش





موجود يا حبيب
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*كولا 
ابقي لي جوه

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

في هذة اللحظات هناك من تزهق روحه فداء لهذة الارض
ونحن لا نرضي بان يغيب لاعب عن مباراة واحدة من اجل
زات الارض
!!!!!!!!!!





بنفس منطقك هل يمكن لقائد القوات المسلحة او الشرطة او الامن ان يختار جندى مصاب ليقوم بمهمة ما من اجل الوطن ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فعل ذلك سيكون واحد من اثنين لا ثالث لهما : 
1/ يا اما يكون عميل ولا يهمه ان تكتمل المهمة بنجاح .. 2/ او ان يكون يعاند ويكابر ولا يدرى بان الجندى المصاب لايمكنه اتمام هذه المهمة بالصورة المطلوبة ..
وفى كلا الحالتين المتضرر هو الوطن ...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


بنفس منطقك هل يمكن لقائد القوات المسلحة او الشرطة او الامن ان يختار جندى مصاب ليقوم بمهمة ما من اجل الوطن ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فعل ذلك سيكون واحد من اثنين لا ثالث لهما : 
1/ يا اما يكون عميل ولا يهمه ان تكتمل المهمة بنجاح .. 2/ او ان يكون يعاند ويكابر ولا يدرى بان الجندى المصاب لايمكنه اتمام هذه المهمة بالصورة المطلوبة ..
وفى كلا الحالتين المتضرر هو الوطن ...



الاخ ميدو 
الموضوع المطروح من سمح للبدري بالتدخل في اختيارات المدير الفني؟
هل يجرو البدري علي انتقاد شحاته في اختيارته؟
وهل الشغيل صومالي

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



الاخ ميدو 
الموضوع المطروح من سمح للبدري بالتدخل في اختيارات المدير الفني؟
هل يجرو البدري علي انتقاد شحاته في اختيارته؟
وهل الشغيل صومالي





عزيزى مناع .. 
اولاً البدرى لم يتدخل فى اختيارات الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بل تخوف من اختيار الشغيل وهو مصاب واستشهد بسابقة اختيار راجى والتى تعلم تفاصيلها ..
ثانياً : شحاتة وببساطة لا يمكن ان يختار لاعب مصاب مهما كانت اهميته للمنتخب المصرى لذلك لا يترك فرصة لانتقاد اختياراته ...
ثالثاً : ما علاقة اختيار الشغيل وهو مصاب بجنسيته ..؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد star

*ياخى مجلسنا ده حاجه اتاكدنا منها وعرفناها مابتحرك الى يوم يبعثون وين نحنا مانتحرك ونشيل حقنا من الاتحاد بيدنا برانا ياخى لمتين ننتظر المجلس لمتين
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ليه الناس نظرت للموضوع من ناحية الوطنية فقط  كل منا يعشق الوطن ويفديه بالروح والدم 
اذا كان الشغيل مصاب في هذا الزمن تحديدا ولعب وقول فقده المريخ هل مباريات الفريق القومي انتهت يعني علشان مباراة واحدة ممكن الشغيل يتعطل كذا مباراة ويكون الفقد كبير
اتمني ان يكون النقاش بارد شوية بعيدا عن العصبية
ودمتم احلي واروع
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


عزيزى مناع .. 
اولاً البدرى لم يتدخل فى اختيارات الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب بل تخوف من اختيار الشغيل وهو مصاب واستشهد بسابقة اختيار راجى والتى تعلم تفاصيلها ..



ثانياً : شحاتة وببساطة لا يمكن ان يختار لاعب مصاب مهما كانت اهميته للمنتخب المصرى لذلك لا يترك فرصة لانتقاد اختياراته ...
ثالثاً : ما علاقة اختيار الشغيل وهو مصاب بجنسيته ..؟؟؟



الاخ ميدو مجرد تعليق البدري علي اختيارات المنتخب وهجومه غير المبرر علي هذه الاختيارات يعتبر تجاوزا خطيرا لكل خطوط الادب والاحتراف 
لانه في المقام الاول ليس سودانيا 
ولانه يعمل في السودان كان من باب اولي احترام اختيارات مدرب السودان 
وبخصوص تعليق البدري علي اختيارات شحاته للمنتخب 
فقد اختار شحاته للمنتخب المصري احمد شوقي لاعب الاهلي للمنتخب وكان وقتها اللاعب مصابا وكان البدري مساعد ياي اقصد مدرب 
ولم يفتح الله عليه بكلمه واحده 
وهذا الحديث ليس للاستهلاك الواقعه حقيقيه وجاري البحث عن رابط لها 
وسودانية الشغيل تحتم عليه اللعب للسودان لو كان يمشي علي بطنه 
مع اكيد حبي واحترامي 
عزيزي ميدو سبعتين 

*

----------

